# got my bottle tumbler



## dirtflicker (Nov 11, 2005)

The think works sweeeeeeeeeet....here are a couple pics of my first bottle being tumbled![]

 dirtflicker


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 11, 2005)

amber blob...nice and sick!


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 11, 2005)

nice tumbling action


----------



## bearswede (Nov 12, 2005)

Great pics, DF... Can't wait to see the finished bottle!!!

 What'd you pay for that puppy, if ya don't mind me askin'?


 Ron


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 12, 2005)

do you have water in with that bottle?
 also this is going to be messy. do you have any other place to put it?

 but it sure looks great. I love the sound of copper tumbling. 

 any questions please ask.

 rick


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 13, 2005)

Congratulations D.F. !  Looks like you went to see wayne! (jar doc) They are a good simple machine. I started out like yours and kept adding on, my set up is 8' long now!! I sure do love restoring old hazy bottles..... If you need any help feel ask away, I know of at least 4 members who tumble on this forum. Have fun, Taz


----------



## WhiteLighting (Nov 13, 2005)

Good purchase!!!!!!!!!! - follow the instructions to a T!!!!! - so you dont mess up!..
 Also after some time and experiance of cuttin a bottle,try messin with mixing Oxides for a differnt type of cut....i have a few differnt recipes......

  But also mine runs 24/7 and never faild me,except for 1 time i didnt put the bottle in correctly and broke....-my fault-......lol,

  Also i have tumbled hutchs with the stopper inside and no nicks nor scrath's aare visable after the tumble!.......

  Good luck with the Tumbler!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Nov 13, 2005)

> I love the sound of copper tumbling


 -Like money in the bank...lol...

  Also I forgot to mention - on a amber bottle like the one posted,i would use a slow speed and a polish first and tumble for 4 days "each day turning the canister" and see what it looks like-cleaning the canisiter out etc etc-,just becausee its a amber bottle and might be soft enough glass for the copper to seriously scratch!..,so use a slower speed...
  Also after you might have some oxide left on the bottle,and hard to remove try - CLR,Limeaway,soap+water,but with a cloth not a steelwool pad or somthing that will scrath a bottle!....also remember to much oxide will = no water due to the oxide soaking it up,.....

   Just a tip///


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 13, 2005)

I have never had the problem of copper scratching my bottles. But have have had trouble with new glass being to brittle. had to use crushed walnut shells to polish it.

 rick


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 13, 2005)

hi dirkflicker, congratlations on getting a tumbler.  i finialy made a decision to get one.  i have my 1st bottles in it now. finished the cutting, doing the polishing now.  this will be a learning process.     hi taz and whitelighting, being new at this myself, i have a lot of questions.  i have a lot of amber embossed beer bottles fron 1900  - 1920's. should these be tumble on low speed?  some of them are pretty rough.  thanks for any help.   rhona


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 14, 2005)

here is my bottle after 48 hours of slow tumbling with aluminum oxide....BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 14, 2005)

here is another one I tumbled.....before and after.


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 14, 2005)

and after the tumble...WHAT A BEAUTY!


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 14, 2005)

another of this sweety after a slow tumble for 48 hours!


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 14, 2005)

bet that weyth with the dose cup would clean up real nice!!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2005)

Once  you folks get a feel for your machines, put those cylinder shapes on high speed, I have lots of nice old bottles that I picked up at reasonable prices, stuff like Schnecks pulmonic and Dr Wistars for like a buck... I put them on high speed, they come out great even though they are 8-12 sided. In almost 2 years I have not lost a bottle to breakage.....* NOTE*  dont put anything valuable in and whip em up these are "dollar" bottles. I pay a buck and make 15-20 on the return... So if one breaks  Oh well..... On high speed you will cut your cleaning time in half... Just my opinion.... Taz


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 21, 2005)

I here ya Taz....I am just getting used to the machine, plus I like the slow tumbling speed because it is quieter. I tried a bottle on high speed and it does clean faster, however, it makes a lot more noise.

 dirtflicker


----------



## dirtflicker (Nov 21, 2005)

Diggerjeff......Yup the Wyeth bottle is the next one on the list to tumble.....I can't wait to see it shine after two or three days on the tumbler![]

 D.F.


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 23, 2005)

WOW  I want a tumbler know


----------

